# Neue Homepage



## githriz (17. Februar 2010)

Alutech hat eine schicke neue Homepage.

Ausserdem gibt es 10% Rabatt bis zum 15. März.

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/576632]
	
[/URL]

Warum ist hier eigentlich so wenig los? Sind alle Alutech Fahrer so zufrieden oder gibt es einfach nicht so viele?

Ich liebäugle seit einiger Zeit mit dem CheapTrick.
Was mich ein wenig stutzig macht: Der Rahmen wird mit Lenkwinkel von 69° angegeben, allerdings ohne Angabe einer Einbauhöhe.
Fertig Aufgebaute CTs haben laut Geo-Tabelle mit einer 100mm Gabel 66,5° LW.

Sind das andere Rahmen? Oder gibt der Jü den LW für Starrgabel an?


----------



## S.Jay (17. Februar 2010)

Ja schicke neue Seite, nur leider immernoch nicht komplett.
Und um Deine Fragen zu beantworten, ich denke schon das de meisten Alutechfahrer sehr zufrieden mit ihrem Rädchen sind.
Und bei Fragen, ist es immer am Besten, dem Jü mal ne email zu schicken.
Gruß S.Jay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WildsauHardride (17. Februar 2010)

Wurde auch mal Zeit, das Alutech eine neue Seite bekommt...
Ist aber echt gut geworden, die Seite 

Gruß


----------



## mr proper (18. Februar 2010)

Sieht sehr schön aus gefällt mir echt gut
Was mir noch fehlt sind n par genauere angaben über die WC Modelle, denke kommt noch.

Und warum hier nich so viel los is kann ich mir auch gut erklären, weil  Jürgens Rahmen eben einfach können was sie können nich mehr und ganz bestimt auch nich weniger, und meist von Leuten gefahren werden die genau wissen was sie wollen.

Rad fahren.

Und hier nich über Unwichtigkeiten seniert wird.
Allso genau das gegenteil zum Litevilleforum zb. Was ich aber auch mal gut find und viel und gern drin rumwühle, muß hald alles geben.
Hier intessiert sich hald keiner für einen 	
 "Sattel für Wildsau"Tread was aber auch gut so ist


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. Februar 2010)

Hat Jü die Getrieberäder aus dem Sortiment gekickt?

MfG
Stefan

P.S.: Bei den LVern wünscht man sich manchmal echt das man ne Mauer um den ihr Forum bauen könnte


----------



## WilliWildsau (18. Februar 2010)

@ mr proper
Bestens beschrieben
@githriz
Ich fahre das CheapTrick in der Reuber Version und bin super zufrieden damit. Als Freeride Hardtail ist es einfach nur genial und mit einer 130mm Gabel hast du die perfekte Kombination. Mit der genauen Geometrie musst du Jürgen am besten selbst anschreiben, wie es hier schon richtig geschrieben wurde. Alle Fragen die man hat, kann man ihm persönlich stellen, die er dann stets beantwortet. Der Rahmen ist auf jeden Fall sehr robust und ich habe ihn jetzt schon länger im Einsatz und das fast täglich.
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Marina (18. Februar 2010)

ich hatte auch das cheaptrick als dh-ht, war sehr geil mit ner 150er MZ. Musste mich leider trennen, hätte es aber gerne wieder, weils einfach top war! Lenkwinkel war glaub was um die 67, allerdings mit sehr hoher gabel.
aber wie die andern sagen... frag den jü, denn der große wildhüter weiß auf alles was seine herde betrifft ne antwort


----------



## orbita-fx (19. Februar 2010)

Top Seite geworden.....!
Erste Antwort: die meisten sind mit ihren Säuen zufrieden, weil sie wissen, wie man damit umgehen muß.....!!!
Zweitens: fahre CT Größe M mit MDJ II 100mm als Dirt, LW 66°......
Perfektes Bike dafür.......was noch beim CT wichtig ist: Kettenstreben sind ziemlich kurz.....d.h. total wendig und verspielt..!
kurz gesagt.....du kannst ne menge Spaß haben.....


----------



## Donnerbolzen (23. Februar 2010)

@ mr proper + lord helmchen
bezüglich des Litevilleforums stimme ich Euch voll und ganz zu!
Habe schon überlegt mein 901 wieder zu verkaufen 
Aber es fährt sich wirklich super


----------



## S.Jay (24. Februar 2010)

Ja Donnerbolzen, da muß ich Dir mal recht geben, dieser Haufen Schnösel, der nur auf Leuten rumhacken kann, von wegen falscher Kurbel, überstyltes Rad etc. Und und überhaupt sind doch alle doof.


----------



## mr proper (25. Februar 2010)

Ick find mein Liteville geil, und dit Rababer im LV Forum tu ich mir auch liebend gerne an wenn mir danach is, (diese Unwichtigkeiten des Lebens machen doch Laune). Her Helmchen treibt sich ja auch erstaunlicher weise auch sehr offt im besagten Forum rum. Die Mauer gibt es ja schon einfach nich anklicken und das Tor bleibt für immer verschlossen.

Was son Rad fürn Image hat is mir latte es muß hald funktionieren und passen. Die einen können hald das die andern das.
Um Alutech gibt es hald nich so ein trendigen Hype und auch wen mir das Image wichtig ist hat so ein Alutech doch ein ganz anderes als LV zb., und deswegen auch weniger Poasts.
 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPj5eaNUD0I"]YouTube- rababera[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. Februar 2010)

mr proper schrieb:


> Ick find mein Liteville geil, und dit Rababer im LV Forum tu ich mir auch liebend gerne an wenn mir danach is, (diese Unwichtigkeiten des Lebens machen doch Laune). Her Helmchen treibt sich ja auch erstaunlicher weise auch sehr offt im besagten Forum rum. Die Mauer gibt es ja schon einfach nich anklicken und das Tor bleibt für immer verschlossen.
> 
> [/url]



Genau deswegen bin ich so oft da drüben 
Und die Mauer meinte ich für die Fanboys, das sie nicht wieder ausschwärmen und überall im Forum ihr Rad als das tollste der Welt propagieren.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## JanikF. (26. Februar 2010)

das Video ist ja der Hammer...  

warte auch darauf das mein Keilerchen vom Beschichter kommt


----------



## Donnerbolzen (26. Februar 2010)

@ mr proper,
das Video ist super.
Am besten finde ich die Pointe.
Diese Frage habe ich mir im LV-Forum auch schon öfters gestellt 
Aber unterhaltsam ist es trotzdem


----------



## Marina (26. Februar 2010)

mal ne kurze frage....
worum gehts hier eigentlich? 
eindeutig was fürs ktwr 
aber das video is gut^^


----------



## S.Jay (27. Februar 2010)

Irgendwann vor langer langer Zeit gings mal um die neue Homepage.
Und auf diese alten Werte sollten wir uns hier auch wieder besinnen!
Aber eins noch Marina.
Was ist ktwr?


----------

